
For Tesla Owner, Losing a Wheel Was Just the First Surprise - malz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/11/business/tesla-motors-model-s-suspension.html
======
manicdee
Ah, Keef Wivanef still trawling for attention I see?

TL;DR: Keef Wivanef is a Tesla troll.

Tesla asks goodwill customers to not tell everyone about their free repairs so
everyone doesn't expect free repairs and sue when they have to pay.

